# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  How to use reporting Services from our web site link?

## ThotaAshok

:Confused: We have a web site (main site) and on the web site we have a link to a asp.net page. The page(Test.aspx) has code to get redirected from our web site (main site) to Reporting Server. The page Ex:- Test.aspx's code behind has a redirect code which is trying to redirect to the Report Server url. When user clicks on this link the windows authentication screen popsup (I mean windows username/password screen) pop's up and asks for credentials. But after entering the credentials by our clients they can only see the Page can not be displayed error and can not see the reporting services home page. I think it is authentication issue.

Here is my scenario:-

Our Internet web site is on doamin1

Our Reporting Services Server (doamin2) different domains.

We created a link on our internet web site Ex:- ReportServerLink

When user clicks on this ReportServerLink link it calls a asp.net page which has a redirect code to go to the Report Server.

The Report Server is behind the firewall (and it is not a public ip address machine).

When user clicks on the link he will be prompted to autheticate his credentials (since the Report server is using the default sercurity which is windows authentication). I mean a window user / password authentication screen pop's up

When user enters his/her credentials he should be taken to the Report Server home page. This is where the problem is happening. When he enters username and password and clicks ok then he is getting redirected a web page where page can not be displayed is shown.

What i am doing wrong or how to acheive this.  Please help me.

----------


## rmiao

User entered windows account of which domain? Are domains trusted?

----------


## Island1

Did the last response lead you to resolving your issues?  If not, let us know, and we'll get back to offer assistance.

Thanks.

Bill

----------

